# Crissic Solutions LLC - You Asked, We Delivered!



## SkylarM (Dec 6, 2013)

*



*​
*Crissic's Continuous Improvement Strategy*


Here at Crissic we strive to become one of the leaders in hosting, that's why we have adopted a philosophy of continuous improvement with an open door policy with our clients. This holiday season, we invested a large amount of time and money to improve services based on feedback from our clients.

*We expect these changes to cement our reputation of:
Affordability, High Performance and Great Support*​



*Disk Upgrades*

We have seen quite a bit of talk about our disk speeds, that's why we have decided it was time to upgrade our disks to something more robust and agile. We purposely did not go with "Pure SSD" because we did not want to increase our prices or lower our disk space like most hosts do.

What we did was bring in 12x RE4 enterprise drives in RAID10 on a blazing fast Dell H700 with BBU - providing similar performance to Pure SSD without the price overhead.







*CPU Upgrades*

This is actually our second CPU upgrade in the past two months. We started out at a modest "Dual L5520" and upgraded to "Dual L5639's". Then we thought to ourselves during a meeting, why stop there? That's why we brought in Dual X5660's for our new nodes.


 




*Want More?*

Of course that's not all! Beginning in late January to early February, our upstream provider will be adding in PCCW to our bandwidth blend. This means significant gains in connectivity, as well as a reduction of latency to our Asian customers, and improved connectivity to Brazil!

Think that's it? Well, we have some more news for you - we have received feedback on our abuse prevention strategies and decided to make a few potential changes. We are going to remove the IO limitations and the high load reboots that have been plaguing many of our customers!

You'll get all this as well as the awesome support we are known for!
With our fully owned hardware and our own ASN ... We take hosting seriously.​



*Looking for a good deal on our new powerful servers?
Don't worry, we have a promotion coming soon!*​


​*Click here to view latest OVZ512 benchmark*​


----------



## drmike (Dec 6, 2013)

12 drive server?   That's something you don't see in the low end...

Pretty awesome upgrades!


----------



## bizzard (Dec 6, 2013)

Those are pretty awesome upgrades. 

The IO is what really amazes me. Its competitive with SSD's.

Has been a customer for around 3 months with no issues. The recent updates are tempting me to buy more. Planning to move my cPanel shared hosting there in a week and I hope my VM will be provisioned in the new "Beast".


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 6, 2013)

bizzard said:


> Those are pretty awesome upgrades.
> 
> The IO is what really amazes me. Its competitive with SSD's.
> 
> Has been a customer for around 3 months with no issues. The recent updates are tempting me to buy more. Planning to move my cPanel shared hosting there in a week and I hope my VM will be provisioned in the new "Beast".


There's no option but the new nodes  Our plan is to upgrade all existing nodes over the next 3-6 months, but all new orders will be provisioned on these new nodes regardless of capacity on old servers.


----------



## drmike (Dec 6, 2013)

And you got special listing on LEB today....   That's some kind of magic


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 6, 2013)

It does amaze me how people can have listings waiting in LEB for a month and over and theres no reply or anything to your tickets. They leave it... But yet, certain people get listings done within a week or so... Love it...


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 6, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> It does amaze me how people can have listings waiting in LEB for a month and over and theres no reply or anything to your tickets. They leave it... But yet, certain people get listings done within a week or so... Love it...


There whole system is kind of meh. Really wish they'd do something like Daily Server Deals with a time in queue/queue system.


----------



## drmike (Dec 6, 2013)

^--- What you expect the bozos to perform miracles with a Word Depress blogware?...  Hehe... Good luck chaps....

Time for me to put my a$$ behind DailyServerDeals some and get it mooooovvving.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 6, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> There whole system is kind of meh. Really wish they'd do something like Daily Server Deals with a time in queue/queue system.


Their whole system seems to be "Lets give whoever has servers with us or that we like the most the most posts so that they get more money"... And I would love someone from LEB to say different!


----------



## drmike (Dec 6, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Their whole system seems to be "Lets give whoever has servers with us or that we like the most the most posts so that they get more money"... And I would love someone from LEB to say different!


Yes sir.

Software aside, they could be more fair.  I've audited the offers to some degree before and clearly was increasing month-to-month bias / emphasis on CC customer/owned offers.

I don't want to see intentionally aloof, but they also have far too many of the companies in repeat offer mode.

Allowing 13-15 offers from the B2Net idiots and their shell companies really skewed the annual offers and perception, negatively.  But that's more of their big customer/partner/best friend/we issue them a big credit line protection racket.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 6, 2013)

Either way, great offers. Sorry to hijack the thread in a way...

Just gets to me that I've been so good with those offers only to have Marteen or whoever he is take over for Liam and now nothing gets posted...


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 6, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Either way, great offers. Sorry to hijack the thread in a way...
> 
> Just gets to me that I've been so good with those offers only to have Marteen or whoever he is take over for Liam and now nothing gets posted...


Don't worry, they backtracked and removed my offer >,<


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 6, 2013)

Yea, I was replying to that.. What's really going on?! lol


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 6, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Yea, I was replying to that.. What's really going on?! lol


I haven't any idea. It's been up for a few hours and now they decided to pull it. Guess I won't get the listing after all.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 6, 2013)

See, that's the problem with LEB... They have too much bs going on... Too many people saying what needs to be done... Not enough give and too much take... I think LEB should be for any and all providers that want to fall within their guidelines... It shouldn't matter if you have a server with CC or not...


----------



## Francisco (Dec 6, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Their whole system seems to be "Lets give whoever has servers with us or that we like the most the most posts so that they get more money"... And I would love someone from LEB to say different!


People wish it was a week for those.

Shiiit there has been no less than probably a half dozen sketch offers this year that got posted within a few days, proof being when the domain was registered only *that week*. For at least a few of them the 'obvious' fact was they were hosting out of CC Buffalo.

There was only a single 'Cyber Monday' sale that got posted and it had 2+ days alone at the top. You'd think Cyber Monday would be far more popular than Black Friday on LE but I guess I'm mistaken.

Francisco

Francisco


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh well, things happen, people get shady...


----------



## drmike (Dec 7, 2013)

I can't believe they pulled Crissic's offer and with no explanation to the public.

I mean they in the past have left offers of people who were notoriously not delivering to customers and all sorts of stop signs.  Never pulled the ad.

Maarten's head has gotten too big I think.    See him slapping Ash around on LET about an offer.  Sounding eerily like me in doing so.  But at same time ignores UGVPS, CVPS, B2Net,  two of three with multiple hacks and the other is missing in action for weeks.   No turning the head and coughing about the house brands, ehh?

Now his helpdesk manning skills involve random offer pull downs.

No bias from him.  Not like CC pays him anything and/or he receives any material or indirect benefit.  He does it purely for his halo and angel wings.

I support @DomainBop and his comments to start the legal paper trail complaining to government and regulator.  Lowend* needs to operate within legal standards.   This is what happens when you have corrupt barely adults running such a marketplace.


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 7, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Don't worry, they backtracked and removed my offer >,<


At least you got a bit of fame, they haven't posted mine and probably won't.


----------



## drmike (Dec 7, 2013)

PS: For anyone who has been a long time LEB reader/user/shopper/offerer.... Is it my imagination or didn't the rules use to say one offer every quarter from a company?

Now the rules say one offer per company every 30 DAYS....   

I always though quarterly was a tad too much / overzealous / ruined the offer pool with same folks.


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 7, 2013)

Nah, leb offers is boring now. It's from the same provider again and again. Or maybe there are no more new quality provider?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 7, 2013)

Hmm, this is interesting. Didn't even realize they pulled it till I came over here and saw this thread.

I would also like to note that another LEB post vanished the other day, unfortunately I don't recall the provider's name though.

Quite bad really, a host spends quite a bit of time preparing for it, buys new hardware then has the AD pulled, that can be quite a stab in the back for some smaller hosts financially.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 7, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Don't worry, they backtracked and removed my offer >,<


Yes I saw it, what's going on? I mean what's the reason?


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 7, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> Yes I saw it, what's going on? I mean what's the reason?


From what I can see, Asim posted it, Maartin didn't like that I was posted so soon since my last post, and had it removed 6 hours later. I understand where he's coming from, but plans had already been made around that post already being there, which had been up for 6 hours, and now that's all screwed because one person backtracked on what was already listed.

Saw we got the listing, so we ordered in extra hardware to accommodate what the post would likely net sales wise, and these servers aren't cheap so now it's just throwing money at something we didn't need now.


----------



## drmike (Dec 7, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Saw we got the listing, so we ordered in extra hardware to accommodate what the post would likely net sales wise, and these servers aren't cheap so now it's just throwing money at something we didn't need now.


Come on now, upgrading to new node makes good business sense.   If sales are slow due to such, just offer migration of existing customers to the new hardware 

I know LEB makes cash registers ring, but it's more hassle over there than anything these days.   I'd never spend 5 cents preparing new hardware due to orders allegedly from LEB.  Too volatile and certain to ding you.  If you did that and were dinged, live and learn.  Time for new marketplaces.


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 7, 2013)

drmike said:


> Come on now, upgrading to new node makes good business sense.   If sales are slow due to such, just offer migration of existing customers to the new hardware
> 
> I know LEB makes cash registers ring, but it's more hassle over there than anything these days.   I'd never spend 5 cents preparing new hardware due to orders allegedly from LEB.  Too volatile and certain to ding you.  If you did that and were dinged, live and learn.  Time for new marketplaces.


Oh yeah it won't be a loss by any means, just means we'll be upgrading existing clients a bit faster than planned


----------



## switsys (Dec 8, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Oh yeah it won't be a loss by any means, just means we'll be upgrading existing clients a bit faster than planned


That is GOOD NEWS !!

Maybe GOD pulled your ad at LEB...

He could be thinking that you should have informed us existing customers about this BEFORE bragging about it all over the internet


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 8, 2013)

switsys said:


> That is GOOD NEWS !!
> 
> Maybe GOD pulled your ad at LEB...
> 
> He could be thinking that you should have informed us existing customers about this BEFORE bragging about it all over the internet


Ha! I've not sent out a customer email yet because I don't want everyone demanding a migration to the new node. When we get the new one in and setup (likely Friday) i'll do an email and start some migrations per client request (we are doing a few now as is, but shh don't tell everyone -- just put in a ticket).


----------



## switsys (Dec 8, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Ha!


I'm quite pleased with the present performance.


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 9, 2013)

Kvm node also upgraded?


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 9, 2013)

budi1413 said:


> Kvm node also upgraded?


KVM is something that would happen after OpenVZ upgrades occur. OVZ has been our focus and will remain as our focus for the time being. I would like to perform a similar upgrade to KVM though.


----------



## drmike (Dec 9, 2013)

I find it troubling that they pulled Crissic's ad, but we see that vpsAce ad up there on LEB today.   That's a company that was hacked and crypto key stolen and with credit cards and other stuff free for picking from the dump.       Plus they just were posted as an offer in past month (plus other same company offers 15+ times this year).

People need to start pushing for disclosure and transparency, especially providers who are being jacked like this - pulled, sitting in queue for eternity, etc.


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 9, 2013)

drmike said:


> I find it troubling that they pulled Crissic's ad, but we see that vpsAce ad up there on LEB today.   That's a company that was hacked and crypto key stolen and with credit cards and other stuff free for picking from the dump.       Plus they just were posted as an offer in past month (plus other same company offers 15+ times this year).
> 
> People need to start pushing for disclosure and transparency, especially providers who are being jacked like this - pulled, sitting in queue for eternity, etc.


I'm all for the posters at LEB making a proactive effort to "protect the community" from hosts, but only if they do so fairly. Especially when their offers each month get the same replies of "don't trust these guys, here's why" etc. Why be proactive about one company, and then seemingly ignore everything else when it comes to a company like that. It's hard to say there isn't some level of favoritism involved.

As an example, my very first post they went through the effort and trouble of tracking down threads from I think 2007 from the original Crissic, and said the following:






Feel free to post stuff like that, but only if it's done fairly for each host listed. Don't pick and chose which ones you decide to include additional information on.


----------



## devonblzx (Dec 10, 2013)

Not to be* pessimistic, but on your post you say your on par with SSD and upgraded to X5560.  The L5639 is faster and newer than the X5560, and even though sequential speeds might be as fast with 12xSATA, random I/O, which is the most important in VPS hosting, is still going to be far slower.  The only thing that might help is the cache on the RAID card, but that is likely used pretty quickly with that much storage.


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 10, 2013)

I agree regarding SSD. We're talking ideal speeds, not in regards to the random I/O. DD tests is all people seem to care about unfortunately.

We're using X5660's not X5560's, looks like I typo'd what the actual CPU specs are. DOH!


----------



## devonblzx (Dec 10, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> We're using X5660's not X5560's, looks like I typo'd what the actual CPU specs are. DOH!


Yes, I was just about to edit my post as I saw in serverbear it was 5660.  Now, that is a nice processor


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 10, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> Yes, I was just about to edit my post as I saw in serverbear it was 5660.  Now, that is a nice processor


Well that's embarrassing. Two people proofed the article, and we missed that we said 5560 instead of 5660. Good catch 

Our nodes DO have room for 2 2.5" SSD's if we determine that SSD caching would be of any value. No plans to add that at the present moment though.


----------

